# Strongman trap size



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there any particular lift in strongman that gives you those big traps?

And are there any I could appropriate in the gym?

I was thinking maybe farmers walks, but can't feel them hitting the traps.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i think its a combination but yes farmers does hit the traps also deadlift i find works the traps well also try some power cleans/jerks


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

barbell shrugs ?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> I was thinking maybe farmers walks, but can't feel them hitting the traps.


go heavier and walk further :lol:

deadlifts, cleans, snatch pulls, sumo deadlift high pulls too


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

any form of upright rowing makes my traps booooooom


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> go heavier and walk further :lol:
> 
> deadlifts, cleans, snatch pulls, sumo deadlift high pulls too


I was taking it easy at first as I have a dodgy lower back. Do you think farmers are a good idea with a lower back problem? They haven't aggravated it so far...


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Almost everything strongmen do helps build the traps.

People underestimate the ability of HEAVY overhead pressing in building some meaty traps.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> I was taking it easy at first as I have a dodgy lower back. Do you think farmers are a good idea with a lower back problem? They haven't aggravated it so far...


i'd say farmers walks are more grip dominant. I don't know what your injury is like thoguh so I wouldn't like to say for sure

how is your back with deadlifts and squats?


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> i'd say farmers walks are more grip dominant. I don't know what your injury is like thoguh so I wouldn't like to say for sure
> 
> how is your back with deadlifts and squats?


Haven't deadlifted in years as I don't have the flexibility for it.

I haven't squatted either for about a year -- I'd more or less given up on doing them as they used to leave my lower back stiff pretty stiff.

Having said that I might start again as I haven't had any bad pain in my lower back for over a year now.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

log pressing and lots of it gota love the log


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Haven't deadlifted in years as I don't have the flexibility for it.
> 
> I haven't squatted either for about a year -- I'd more or less given up on doing them as they used to leave my lower back stiff pretty stiff.
> 
> Having said that I might start again as I haven't had any bad pain in my lower back for over a year now.


 get yourself a cricket or solid hocky ball and between sets use it to massage your back works a treat


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Try prop shrugs, set an angle bench at lowest angle, lay face down on it with a dumbell either side, the idea is that you keep your arms straight and just pull back till you feel your shoulder blades or the traps just bunch up and lower again.

Keep the form strict and dont relax at the bottom keep it tight, within a month or two you'll be using the biggest dumbells in the gym for this movement and it just packs on mass.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers - going to try shoulder presses and prop shrugs.

How long before I have no neck?!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

BLUTOS said:


> Try prop shrugs, set an angle bench at lowest angle, lay face down on it with a dumbell either side, the idea is that you keep your arms straight and just pull back till you feel your shoulder blades or the traps just bunch up and lower again.
> 
> Keep the form strict and dont relax at the bottom keep it tight, within a month or two you'll be using the biggest dumbells in the gym for this movement and it just packs on mass.


Sounds like a killer exercise  ... i'll give that a go too next shoulder session


----------

